# B & N Nook Publishing



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Does anyone here know anything about creating a manuscript in Nook?

I have an index so that readers can go there and click on whatever it is they are looking for. In the paper version, I list helpful pages. In the Nook version, I have to use a hyperlink. 

The directions say to click hyperlink where I want the hyperlink. Then what? I don't get it.

I liked my manual typewriter.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Once you click hyperlink, you want to link the exact place in the book you want it to land the reader. Don't be intimidated by the fancy names, just try a few different things, use the one that works.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you.


----------

